# Gattuso commenta la sconfitta contro la Lazio. 24 aprile 2019.



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".

Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".


*Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Confusione totale. Non sa nemmeno lui cosa dire, né sa quello che dice.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

E' un momento così.
Il momento più lungo della storia del calcio, dura da ben 2 anni.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



Stiamo attraversando un momento così da 16 mesi.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



E niente, questo non alza il cu.lo dalla panchina manco se gli ci mettono sopra le punte di ferro


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



...è alla frutta.


----------



## Igor91 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Tu hai messo un difensore che non giocava da quasi un anno, al posto del talento migliore in rosa, il 10 del Brasile, PROVANDO un modulo usato pochissimo in stagione (con risultati mediocri) al posto di usare l'unico modulo con cui abbiamo espresso un calcio decente, ovvero il 4-3-3 con la mezz'ala di fantasia.... per me o sei in malafede o non ci stai più capendo un caiser.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Aprile 2019)

Non si dimette.. maledetto


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



"Oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte" ???


----------



## luigi61 (24 Aprile 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> gattuso alla rai commenta il ko contro la lazio:"che succede a questo milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.in questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".


il PEGGIORE allenatore IN ASSOLUTO della storia del milan


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".




E’ dal pareggio del portiere del Benevento che stiamo attraversando un periodo così


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? *Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte*. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



C'è bisogno anche di commentare?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato.* Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso *e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino?* Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. *Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



Questo non ci sta capendo nulla.

Delirio. Che qualcuno lo fermi.


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Ma ci crede in quello che dice? Io da tifoso mi sento altamente preso per i fondelli


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



Incredibile come questo qui sia riuscito a stare sulla panchina del milan quasi 2 anni facendo un filotto di 10 vittorie (5 anno scorso e 5 quest’anno) e poi il nulla totale, anzi, alcune delle peggiori partite dell’AC Milan. Vattene non ti vuole più nessuno.


----------



## Devil man (24 Aprile 2019)

Un momento così???? Son due mesi cane!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Tra l'altro fisicamente facciamo pure schifo, considerando che da gennaio giochiamo solo il campionato la cosa è grottesca, almeno una preparazione fisica decente e correre come dei pazzi. Il nulla più totale


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".



Ma possibile non capisce che il problema è tecnico tattico?
Si gioca male.
Passaggi sbagliati, passaggi forzati ,movimenti sbagliati, ecc ecc.
Non siamo capaci di fare tre passaggi e liberare l'uomo.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

"eravamo partiti bene"  io non credo


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Confusione totale. Non sa nemmeno lui cosa dire, né sa quello che dice.



Io lo vedo completamente deluso dei giocatori e non sa più cosa fare.. tra poco chiamera Kakà e Rivaldo per farli giocare ai posti di Calhanoglu e Suso..


----------



## davidelynch (24 Aprile 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> "Oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte" ???



Incredibile.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo".
> 
> In aggiornamento.



Dico solo un dato : abbiamo giocato con due esterni sul piede forte e non siamo stati capaci di mettere una palla in mezzo.
Zero conti e zero laxalt, addirittura il secondo aveva pure lo scarico ( castillejo ) mancino.
Ma a che gioco giochiamo???


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata".



.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> "Oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte" ???



ma che partita ha visto ? 

c'era gente che CAMMINAVA. 

strakosha a fine partita aveva i guanti immacolati.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Aprile 2019)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
"quando giochi contro Correa e Immobile/arriviamo UN'ATTIMO DOPO a livello mentale" 
AHAHAHAH
PS STA TROLLANDO... IN PRIMIS LA SOCIETA E POI.......NOI


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> "Oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte" ???



Incredibile: l'ha detto davvero....


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".



Dissento su tutta la linea : si parla sempre di atteggiamento ma noi perdiamo sul campo.
Troppi troppi errori.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro fisicamente facciamo pure schifo, considerando che da gennaio giochiamo solo il campionato la cosa è grottesca, almeno una preparazione fisica decente e correre come dei pazzi. Il nulla più totale




Con la preparazione di Gattuso da inizio anno correremo il doppio degli avversari, pluricit. dei gattusiani dell’anno scorso


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Paolo taglia il cordone ombelicale


----------



## luigi61 (24 Aprile 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> "quando giochi contro Correa e Immobile/arriviamo UN'ATTIMO DOPO a livello mentale"
> AHAHAHAH
> PS STA TROLLANDO... IN PRIMIS LA SOCIETA E POI.......NOI



con queste dichiarazioni mi ha risollevato l'umore.....e un gran.....f.d.p


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo completamente deluso dei giocatori e non sa più cosa fare.. tra poco chiamera Kakà e Rivaldo per farli giocare ai posti di Calhanoglu e Suso..


È lui che ha deciso di puntare alla stragrande su Suso e Calhanoglu, sono i suoi due intoccabili. Castillejo non sarà una cima, ma rispetto a Suso in questo momento è Zidane. Eppure stasera è stato sostituito ancora, per fare entrare il pupillo turco. E subito dopo abbiamo preso gol. Suso e Calhanoglu agli occhi di Gattuso hanno più credito di Paquetà e Piatek. È un dato di fatto. Suso sono mesi che fa schifo, eppure non viene mai tolto, gode di stima e fiducia incondizionata. Senza contare che a gennaio Gattuso si è opposto alla cessione della turca al Lipsia, quindi in fondo se l’è cercata. Che Suso e Calhannoglu fossero scarsi non lo si sapeva da ieri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Con la preparazione di Gattuso da inizio anno correremo il doppio degli avversari, pluricit. dei gattusiani dell’anno scorso




Era l'unica cosa a cui mi aggrappavo a inizio anno e invece manco quella. Quest'anno non abbiamo corso mai in pratica, l'anno scorso almeno un mese e mezzo di corsa l'abbiamo fatto


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dissento su tutta la linea : si parla sempre di atteggiamento ma noi perdiamo sul campo.
> Troppi troppi errori.



Errori individuali...


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dico solo un dato : abbiamo giocato con due esterni sul piede forte e non siamo stati capaci di mettere una palla in mezzo.
> Zero conti e zero laxalt, addirittura il secondo aveva pure lo scarico ( castillejo ) mancino.
> Ma a che gioco giochiamo???



Tranquillo che questi neanche la sanno mettere al centro... a non farli arrivare sul fondo ci pensa Gattuso, ma il resto lo fanno loro, serenissimo sul punto...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".



Trollaro Trolluso.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io lo vedo completamente deluso dei giocatori e non sa più cosa fare.. tra poco chiamera Kakà e Rivaldo per farli giocare ai posti di Calhanoglu e Suso..



Guarda io finché difendeva le proprie idee anche sbagliando lo avrei non dico sempre difeso ma almeno compreso. Perché lui ha dei limiti e la squadra ne ha. Il problema è quando l'allenatore perde completamente la bussola e fa cambi a caso proprio perchè "non sa più cosa fare". Oggi si poteva uscire degnamente con il solito 4-3-3, Paquetà e turnover dove c'era bisogno. Magari risparmiando anche Piatek con Cutrone dall'inizio. Avresti fatto fatica comunque con gli esterni e amen, ma restavi fedele a quello su cui hai lavorato 1 anno e mezzo. Ma il 5-2-3 così non ha proprio nessun senso. 

In generale con questo Milan non si può fare molto di più, ma le partite dove l'allenatore ha dimostrato paura, poca fiducia, poca lucidità, per me sono state: 1) derby d'andata 2) olympiakos con l'ultimo cambio che grida vendetta 3) milan-fiorentina 4) stasera.

Quella di stasera la più grave visto che all'interno di un periodo già difficile vai ad inserire altri dubbi e confusione nella testa dei giocatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2019)

Vattene incapace


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Errori individuali...



No di squadra.
Se io portatore cerco un passaggio e tu compagno non me lo dai la palla non cammina.
Se io portatore vedo un passaggio che non esiste perdo palla.
Noi perdiamo palle incredibili!!!!
Roba da serie B.
La ricerca del terzo uomo nemmeno la cito: non siamo capaci di fare un passaggio base , figurati se siamo capaci di servire il terzo compagno sulla corsa.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che questi neanche la sanno mettere al centro... a non farli arrivare sul fondo ci pensa Gattuso, ma il resto lo fanno loro, serenissimo sul punto...



Intanto mettiamola, poi vediamo.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".



.


----------



## danjr (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".


Credito finito addio


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No di squadra.
> Se io portatore cerco un passaggio e tu compagno non me lo dai la palla non cammina.
> Se io portatore vedo un passaggio che non esiste perdo palla.
> Noi perdiamo palle incredibili!!!!
> ...



Non abbiamo gioco.
E inutile.
Un triangolo ancora non l'ho visto... robba che si dovrebbe vedere almeno 3-4 volte a partita. ALMENO.
Cross di Laxalt e Conti/Calabria neanche a pagare (ma proprio perche non erano mai messi nelle condizioni di farlo... proprio nel 343 dove i cross DEVONO arrivare).
Palle buttate in avanti a Piatek con la scritta sulla palla "provaci tu che noi rimaniamo dietro".
Gia con il 433 usato per 16 mesi non avevamo gioco... invece ci prova con un 343 fatto per qualche minuto in SEDICI MESI.
Gioca contro Correa e Immobile ma lascia Zapata in panca...

Ma una cosa buona e riuscito a farla?


----------



## Black (24 Aprile 2019)

giocarcela alla morte? ma quando? prestazione ridicola!! ad ogni calcio d'angolo era contropiede fino in porta nostra. Mai un azione offensiva.
Dimostra un pò di dignità e dimettiti.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

*Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*



Ah meno male che è preoccupato.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo gioco.
> E inutile.
> Un triangolo ancora non l'ho visto... robba che si dovrebbe vedere almeno 3-4 volte a partita. ALMENO.
> Cross di Laxalt e Conti/Calabria neanche a pagare (ma proprio perche non erano mai messi nelle condizioni di farlo... proprio nel 343 dove i cross DEVONO arrivare).
> ...



Leva calha ma non mette ne biglia ne paquetà : e come creiamo gioco?
Vedendo le formazioni nel pre gara lo avevo immaginato che il mister aveva puntato su suso accentrato e basso.
Follia.
Suso non può fare quel lavoro.
Piaccia o non piaccia suso è giocatore da mattonella : largo in fascia per puntare il fondo o la porta senza spremerlo in lavoro senza palla possibilmente.
Sono molto demoralizzato. Siamo anti calcio.
Partita preparata malissimo, squadra che gioca da cani.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*



Con quelle scelte cosa pretendeva di ottenere????


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*



*Bestemmia interiore*


----------



## Djici (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*



a sentirlo il problema non e mai tattico... sempre mentale, di "frenesia".
Ma lo sa che e pagato pure per quello?
Qualcuno ha fatto il conto di quante volte ha detto che abbiamo sbagliato l'approcio alla partita?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (24 Aprile 2019)

Devi dare le dimissioni!!!!!! ..bisognerebbe chiederti anche i danni solo per aver messo in
campo quel cesso a pedali del turco al posto di Paquetà, pazzesco dopo Inzaghi e Brocchi
ero sicuro che di peggio non potesse capitarci e invece..


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

Il problema è che nei momenti di difficoltà il ruolo dell'allenatore diventa fondamentale. Rino sembra terribilmente spaesato, 

nelle parole, che si ripetono e si ripetono i concetti, in un loop privo di concreto significato...
nei fatti, dove il cambio formazione e uomini denota più un tentativo di fare qualcosa di diverso che un vero e proprio progetto mentale...


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2019)

questo tocca con mano così tanto che dovrebbe essere denunciato per molestie sessuali.


----------



## andreima (25 Aprile 2019)

Oramai Gattuso deve aspettare da chi di dovere un calcio nel sedere se non arriva e perché c.e qualcosa di strano.


----------



## Goro (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Gattuso a Sky:"Non siamo stati all'altezza. In questo momento non stiamo bene e stiamo facendo fatica. Si tocca con mano le difficoltà che stiamo avendo. Bisogna capire la fatica che stiamo facendo. Il campo diventa il doppio. Non ho parlato con la squadra. Dobbiamo recuperare energie per domenica. Ma resta la figuraccia. Stiamo provando a cambiare e fare qualcosa di diverso. Ma non è una questione tattica. Siamo noi che stiamo facendo fatica e non riusciamo ad esprimerci ai nostri livelli. Tante volte è la frenesia. In fase di possesso abbiamo fatto fatica. Non abbiamo fatto bene nessuna delle due fasi. Sono preoccupato. Solo un folle non sarebbe preoccupato. Si era vista un pò di luce contro Lazio e Juve. Oggi abbiamo fatto due passi indietro":*



A forza di passi indietro siamo peggio che in partenza...


----------



## Pit96 (25 Aprile 2019)

Non leggo le scuse nei confronti di noi tifosi che abbiamo riempito S.Siro anche oggi. 
Presentazione indegna


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Aprile 2019)

Non si è dimesso e non l'hanno esonerato.

Sono una società di pagliacci, vergogna.

Ah, ha praticamente buttato le mani avanti per il non quarto posto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso alla Rai commenta il KO contro la Lazio:"Che succede a questo Milan? Nel primo tempo abbiamo tenuto bene il campo poi è venuta fuori la Lazio. Stiamo attraversando un momento così. Bisogna assumersi le responsabilità e voltare pagina. Domenica c'è una partita da dentro o fuori. La Lazio ha meritato. Tante volte si va a cambiare per fare qualcosa di diverso e per far salire la squadra. Non è solo una questione fisica la fatica che stiamo facendo. Stiamo facendo tutto al di sotto. Piatek ha pochi palloni? Anche quando ci mettiamo con due mezze punte. Non è solo questione di moduli.In questo momento stiamo pagando tutto questo. Possiamo farcela a Torino? Anche oggi abbiamo provato a giocarcela alla morte. Eravamo partiti bene. Bisogna avere la lucidità di capire quello che non sta funzionando. Oggi abbiamo fatto una figuraccia. Testa a domenica sera. Dobbiamo avere la forza di uscirne fuori. Abbiamo il dovere di dare il massimo".
> 
> Ancora Gattuso alla Rai:"La Lazio ha meritato nettamente la vittoria. Nel primo tempo siamo stati ordinati anche se abbiamo creato poco. La Lazio ci è stata superiore.In questo momento a livello fisico mentale e tecnico tattico stiamo facendo un pò di fatica e si vede. Non basta quello che stiamo facendo e provando. La trasferta a Torino? Bisogna recuperare e analizzare bene. La prima responsabilità è la mia. Dobbiamo recuperare energie con grande serenità e grande voglia. Quanto ha pesato l'infortunio di Paquetà? E' un giocatore importante. Ma era tutta la squadra che funzionava bene. Ora c'è più fatica. Adesso si sta allenando con noi, è quasi al cento per cento. Quando giochi a campo aperto contro Correa e Immobile bisogna fare attenzione. In questo momento avvertiamo poco il pericolo e arriviamo un attimo dopo a livello mentale. E la stiamo pagando a caro prezzo. Rifarei le stesse scelte? Sì, nessuno mi impone nulla. Abbiamo sbagliato approccio anche se il primo tempo non è mi è dispiaciuto. Il secondo lo abbiamo iniziato male. Piatek e Cutrone insieme? Si può provare tutto. In questo momento il problema non è tattico. E' come approcciamo le partite. Se ci focalizziamo solo sugli attaccanti siamo sulla strada sbagliata. Oggi o visto una squadra preoccupata e anche un pò sfiduciata".
> 
> ...



Dichiarazioni mediocri di un più che mediocre...

Solo a sentirlo mi si ammosciano le paxxe, altro che dare la carica per la prossima partita...

A sentir lui ce la siamo pure giocati largamente alla pari... UN TIRO in porta in DUE PARTITE... UN TIRO!!!!

VATTENE!


----------



## Denny14 (25 Aprile 2019)

Quando metti due esterni di spinta come conti e laxalt, ed in più hai pure suso e castillejo, ma non riesci mai e dico mai a mandarli sul fondo a fare un cross ma bensì giocano tutti e quattro SEMPRE spalle alla porta, mi spieghi come puoi pretendere di creare pericoli in attacco? Soprattutto con questo ritmo da calcio anni 60? Puoi mettere pure cento ali, ma se non le metti in condizione di offendere come si deve è pressoché inutile...non ho mai visto uno schema in due anni che liberi l'ala il terzino o chicchessia per mandarlo a crossare, MAI!!! Mi domando cosa facciano in allenamento questi...


----------



## wildfrank (25 Aprile 2019)

Apro il forum alle 7 di mattina, sperando di lèggere che nella notte Gattuso abbia rassegnato le dimissioni.........se se....come no.


----------



## Lambro (25 Aprile 2019)

Ieri Gattuso ha sancito la sua fine.
Come fece Allegri nella sua ultima stagione, dove cambiò 25 schemi in 10 partite non cavandoci un ragno dal buco.
Nelle partite chiave come stasera poi, che senso ha?
Che senso ha imporre un nuovo schema in una semifinale?
Che senso ha far giocare un giocatore fermo da mesi come perno della difesa?
Che senso ha fare due catene esterne che non producono NULLA in 90 minuti, svuotare completamente l'area (ditemelo voi chi c'era in mezzo anche in caso di cross, Piatek vs 4 della Lazio e finita lì, al massimo abbiam visto tentare qualcosina a Calabria e Conti ma nulla più andando sul secondo palo, ma poi? Baka e Kessie per natura non vanno in area, Suso MAI e Samu raramente).
Che senso ha buttare tutta la squadra avanti sui corner e prendere contropiedi come se non ci fosse un domani, lasciando il tuo giocatore piu' veloce e piu' forte di testa in panchina (Zapata)?
Che senso ha continuare a farli tirare di prima a Suso e Calha che non azzeccano un corner da mesi? scegliamo il gioco di seconda e bon, a questo punto.
Che senso ha schiacciare i terzini col 343 tutti in avanti? non hai mica Marcelo e Maicon che ti van via in dribbling, hai Laxalt che non dribblerebbe da fermo un giocatore amatoriale e Calabria/Conti che sono giocatori da imbucata veloce, un po' meno il primo che nel breve a volte trova la giocata ma in generale ci siamo capiti, tutti schiacciati avanti senza un senso senza un motivo per produrre UN tiro in porta in 90 minuti)
Che senso ha tenere fuori PAquetà, il tuo miglior giocatore tecnico, l'unico capace di difendere il pallone, l'unico con fisicità e tecnica abbinati assieme oltre a Bakayoko (che per il suo ruolo di tecnica ne ha)?
Che senso ha insistere su Suso titolare, da mesi, con la media del 4 in pagella?
Infine e qui mi rivolgo a Maldini e Leonardo, che senso ha comprare Laxalt e Castillejo, giocatori non da Milan?
Leonardo deve capire che il livello Milan come MINIMO deve essere PIatek e Paquetà, quello è solo l'entry level, tutto il resto non è adatto a questo blasone ed al peso che porta, che rischia di schiacciare come macigni giocatori discreti per altri paloscenici, non per il nostro.
Questo allenatore non ha saputo, come Miha come Montella come Pippo come Brocchi , inculcare alla squadra un anima offensiva di dominio di forza, mi ricordo Conti pre infortunio ma anche appena tornato ,alla sua prima partita, spingere e lanciarsi in avanti come era solito fare, ora quando gioca è timidamente ed inutilmente bloccato dietro depotenziandosi in modo clamoroso e rendendolo un giocatore meno che normale.
Rino ha rovinato tanti giocatori.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lambro sei stato perfetto.
Possibile non facciano fuori Cessuso dopo ieri sera? Nè dimissioni nè esonero.. nonci credo


----------



## Denny14 (25 Aprile 2019)

Lambro analisi perfetta! L'unico appunto forse su laxalt, che tuttosommato non è scarso, certo non è Roberto Carlos e lo sappiamo, ma anche lui, come hai analizzato per conti, non è messo mai nelle condizioni di rendersi pericoloso, ricordo di partite che ha giocato contro di noi col Genoa, dove ci ha fatto soffrire con le sue incursioni, è vero abbiamo tanti scarponi in squadra, a cominciare da kessie, che reputo poco intelligente calcisticamente, ma vorrei pure vederli in un contesto di gioco ben diverso e programmato! Conte vinse lo scudetto con Matri e giaccherini!!!! Di certo non sono superiori a piatek e laxalt...e qui mi fermo.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2019)

La squadra sembra aver mentalmente staccato la spina, aimè. Inutile parlare di tattica, inutile parlare di tecnica, inutile parlare di qualsiasi altra cosa. La testa non ci sta e le gambe non vanno, punto.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Aprile 2019)

"Piatek non tocca palloni anche con due mezze punte"

Questo è veramente convinto che sia colpa dei giocatori che non mettono in pratica quanto provato, che non ci mettono cattiveria, l'occhio della tigre altrimenti sarebbero tutti scambi in velocità e triangolazioni no look perché sanno dov'è il compagno


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2019)

Denny14 ha scritto:


> Lambro analisi perfetta! L'unico appunto forse su laxalt, che tuttosommato non è scarso, certo non è Roberto Carlos e lo sappiamo, ma anche lui, come hai analizzato per conti, non è messo mai nelle condizioni di rendersi pericoloso, ricordo di partite che ha giocato contro di noi col Genoa, dove ci ha fatto soffrire con le sue incursioni, è vero abbiamo tanti scarponi in squadra, a cominciare da kessie, che reputo poco intelligente calcisticamente, ma vorrei pure vederli in un contesto di gioco ben diverso e programmato! Conte vinse lo scudetto con Matri e giaccherini!!!! Di certo non sono superiori a piatek e laxalt...e qui mi fermo.



Laxalt non è da Milan. Troppo timido. Questa maglia gli pesa si vede lontano un km.


----------



## Devil man (25 Aprile 2019)

ma i giocatori possono fare autogestione e giocare come vogliono loro senza ascoltare il pescivendolo ??


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Laxalt non è da Milan. Troppo timido. Questa maglia gli pesa si vede lontano un km.



Non è l'unico. Questione di mezzi tecnici, atletici e di personalità. 
Sappiamo bene come funziona il passaggio da squadre come il Genoa al Milan.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma i giocatori possono fare autogestione e giocare come vogliono loro senza ascoltare il pescivendolo ??



Se li lasciano liberi di giocare come vogliono sicuramente più di due tiri in porta li facciamo


----------



## bmb (25 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è l'unico. Questione di mezzi tecnici, atletici e di personalità.
> Sappiamo bene come funziona il passaggio da squadre come il Genoa al Milan.



Se hai le qualità, butti giù la porta come ha fatto Piatek al debutto. Se non le hai, inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## Mic (25 Aprile 2019)

Momento nevralgico della stagione e il Milan non ha scelto il modulo, come fossimo a settembre.
Ti trovi in una partita dove le punte non stanno ricevendo un pallone e tu inserisci un’altra punta come Cutrone piuttosto che mettere il tuo miglior cc e probabilmente miglior giocatore.
La verità è che il Milan non ha mai avuto gioco quest’anno, nemmeno da terzi in classifica.
Non si scappa, se non hai campioni, come nel caso della juve, devi avere il gioco.
Noi manchiamo di entrambi.


----------



## Denny14 (25 Aprile 2019)

Ma che laxalt non sia da Milan non ci piove, la mia era solo una sorta di provocazione per dimostrare il fatto che anche giaccherini non sarebbe stato da Juve, però con un tecnico che ne ha esaltato le caratteristiche ha fatto bene pure lui. Poi ovvio preferirei dell'altro ma con una guida tecnica che ne sappia sfruttare appieno il potenziale, non un adattato che sta snaturando un giocatore dietro l'altro. La nostra rosa non è certo da primi tre posti, ma sono sicuro che con un allenatore che avesse dato un minimo di gioco alla squadra magari ora saremmo quarti sicuri se non terzi. Con tutto che ci saremko stati anche per i demeriti delle nostre dirette concorrenti, mai come quest'anno non arrivare tra le prime 4 sarebbe un danno, un un'occasione persa irripetibile, proprio per i suicidi delle nostre rivali che noi non abbiamo saputo sfruttare!


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> La squadra sembra aver mentalmente staccato la spina, aimè. Inutile parlare di tattica, inutile parlare di tecnica, inutile parlare di qualsiasi altra cosa. La testa non ci sta e le gambe non vanno, punto.



Beh se te ne esci con il mio futuro lo saprete tra 2 mesi, te ne vai a cena con Mendes, tutto margine di partite importanti per la stagione è come se dai il tutti liberi.


----------



## showtaarabt (25 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Beh se te ne esci con il mio futuro lo saprete tra 2 mesi, te ne vai a cena con Mendes, tutto margine di partite importanti per la stagione è come se dai il tutti liberi.



Questi comportamenti sono da denuncia


----------

